# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Leo Buscaglia

## Zemrushja

Nuk e di nese keni degjuar ndonjehere apo jo per kete shkrimtar.. 

Leo Buscaglia u lind ne Los Angelos te Amerikes nga prinder emigrante Italiane.. U diplomua per pedagogji, psikologji dhe sociologji. Gati 30  vjet punoi si mesues dhe beri udhetime te shumta neper bote, vecanerisht ne Lindje : na manastire Zene dhe ato budiste.. Eshte autor i shume librave ne te cilat trajtohet tema e dashurise si Love, Loving, Living and Learning, Bus 9 to Paradise etj.. Ne vintin 80 hapi ne Universitetin e Kalifornise se Jugut nje kurs njevjecar per lenden e Dashurise, kurs i vetem ne llojin e vet ne bote.. "Une jam i vetmi profesor i cmendur qe jap nje lende te tille " pohonte ai..

E bera kete prezantim te ketij autori pasi me pelqejne shume shprehjet qe ai perdor ne librat e tij.. Jane shume te thjeshta si shprehje ne pamje te pare.. por shume filozofike do thoja..

* Jeta eshte nje parajse per ata qe dashurojne me pasion shume gjera-- Sa me me pasion dashurojme shume gjera, aq me shume i afrohemi te jetojme parajsen tone tani..

* Vlerat e dashurise, si butesia, pergjegjshmeria, interesimi, fisnikeria dhe besimi jane syrgjynosur ne mbreterine e banalitetit dhe nuk perfillen...

* Dashuria universale jo veetem qe eshte e mundshme, por eshte dhe forma me e plote, gje per te cilen jemi te afte si qenie njerezore... Eshte e nevojshme qe ne jeten tone te pranojme dashurine si forcen me te madhe universale per bashkimin dhe miresine, te pranueshme nga te gjithe ata qe me te vertete e deshirojne..

*Vleresoni forcen e pakufishme te dashurise, jo si nje joshje te thjeshte, por si nje force dinamike dhe e prekshme..

* Te kesh nje mik, nenkupton plotesisht nje gje tjeter, eshte nje gje mjaft e shtrenjte.. ashtu sic e shkruan aristoteli: "Nje shpirt ne dy trupa" Sipas meje(leos).. Miqte e vertete mund ti njofesh kur ke nevoje..

* Askush nuk eshte i perjetshem. Nuk i humbsim kurre njerezit qe i duam. Ata behen te pavdekshem nepermjet nesh. Vazhdojne te jetojne ne zemrat tona dhe ne mendjet tona.. Ata jane pjesmarres ne cdo veprim tonin, mendim apo vendim.. Askush nuk mundet kurre ti zevendesoje e, me gjithe dhimbjen, behemi me te pasur pikerisht nga te gjitha ato vite qe kemi invetuar per ata... Fale atyre njerezve te dashur, kemi kaq shume per te dhene ne raportet tona te tanishme dhe atyre qe do te vijne..

*Te mbash zemerimin per gjithe jeten, eshte nje peshe shume e rende. Pervec qe te shton rrudhat e ballit, mbart shume hidherim dhe mosbesim. Askush nuk eshte pa faj. Nese deshirojme te na falin per veprimet tona, duhet te fillojme te falim te tjeret per veprimet e tyre. Per te miren tone, here here eshte me mire te falim dhe pse jemi me te drejten tone..

* Dashuria eshte e durueshme dhe e sjellshme, dashuria nuk eshte xheloze, as mendjemadhe, as zemerake: dashuria nuk llogarit gabimet; dashuria nuk kenaqet nga e keqja, por kenaqet nga e verteta. Dashuria nuk heq dore kurre: besimi, shpresa, durimi jane te pashtereshme. Dashuria eshte e perjeteshme.. Eshte besimi, shpresa dhe dashuria; por nga keto te trija me e madherishme eshte dashuria...

* Arritja e lumturise eshte ndoshta nje nga idealet me te medha. Edhe kushtetuta e permban. Si e arrijme dhe si e perkufizojme, ndryshon nga njeri tek tjetri. Ndoshta ajo qe e ben kaq te pakapshme nuk eshte ajo qe nuk dime si ta fitojme, por si ta mbajme. Gjendja jone shpirterore sa me e kenaqur te jete, ne nje cast te vetem mund te permbyset..

----------


## _DIAMANTA1_

> Nuk e di nese keni degjuar ndonjehere apo jo per kete shkrimtar.. 
> 
> Leo Buscaglia u lind ne Los Angelos te Amerikes nga prinder emigrante Italiane.. U diplomua per pedagogji, psikologji dhe sociologji. Gati 30  vjet punoi si mesues dhe beri udhetime te shumta neper bote, vecanerisht ne Lindje : na manastire Zene dhe ato budiste.. Eshte autor i shume librave ne te cilat trajtohet tema e dashurise si Love, Loving, Living and Learning, Bus 9 to Paradise etj.. Ne vintin 80 hapi ne Universitetin e Kalifornise se Jugut nje kurs njevjecar per lenden e Dashurise, kurs i vetem ne llojin e vet ne bote.. "Une jam i vetmi profesor i cmendur qe jap nje lende te tille " pohonte ai..
> 
> E bera kete prezantim te ketij autori pasi me pelqejne shume shprehjet qe ai perdor ne librat e tij.. Jane shume te thjeshta si shprehje ne pamje te pare.. por shume filozofike do thoja..
> 
> * Jeta eshte nje parajse per ata qe dashurojne me pasion shume gjera-- Sa me me pasion dashurojme shume gjera, aq me shume i afrohemi te jetojme parajsen tone tani..
> 
> * Vlerat e dashurise, si butesia, pergjegjshmeria, interesimi, fisnikeria dhe besimi jane syrgjynosur ne mbreterine e banalitetit dhe nuk perfillen...
> ...





P.s Flm per kontributin dhe per kete shkrim me te vertet e lexova me vemndeje pergezime ne jete

----------


## hope31

edhe une kam degjuar dhe lexuar per Buscaglia 

jam ne pritje te nje libri te tij qe me ka premtuar motra

----------


## Zemrushja

* Ndoshta lumturia e te tjereve na shqeteson sepse eshte nje prove dhe mund te jetohet lehtesisht ne kete boten tone te marre dhe konfuze. Kerkojme nje shkak te mos mundohemi. Mund te themi se njerezit e lumtur jane nje iluzion, kjo eshte injorance dhe papergjegjshmeri, Nuk mund te jete e vertet. E gjithe kjo ndodh sepse mund ta shijojme lumturine vetem nese do te mesonim ta perqafojme

* Deshperimi, qe besojme se fshihet ne cdo qoshe, ne erresire, eshte me se frut i fantazise sone. Te gjithe e takojne fantazine, por te pakte jane ata qe e respektojne. Ndoshta eshte e mundur qe pas asaj joshjeje te gjejme dhe me shume lumturi. 

* Qeshja eshte nje gjuhe qe nuk ka nevoje per perkthyes. Problemet e veshtira nuk eshte e nevojshme te bisedohen vetem nga persona serioze.

* kushdo qe na ben te qeshim dhe na bind te mos jemi shume serioze I sherben mireqenies sone fizike dhe mendore. Sic rezulton nga kerkimet e tanishme mjekesore, ndonjehere qeshja eshte ilaci me i mire. Jeta eshte nje shaka dhe ne te gjithe nje batute e saj. Ndienjat humoristike ndihmojme te harrojme, qofte dhe per nje cast, rregullat e seriozitetit dhe bashkejeteses nga te cilat shpesh duhet te clirohemi.

* Kultivojme sjelljen e rafinuar me menyra te sterholluara duke harruar spontaneitetin dhe defrimin. Buzeqeshje te edukuara zevendesojne qeshjet e shfrenuara. I moderojme impulset e gezimit apo i ndrydhim te gjitha ndienjat, Per respekt te miresjelljes dhe mirekuptimit.

* Ne nje bote sinqerisht pa abusurditet, nuk ka perse ti shmangemi bashkimit ne menyre te qeshur dhe te gezuar me cmendurine tone. Eshte nje nga menyrat me te mira qe une njof, per te mbijetuar.

*Do te mesojme se nganjehere "te mos besh asgje" eshte "te besh dicka"

*Eshte unikaliteti yne, Identiteti individual qe e ben te mundur ekzistencen tone ketu dhe duhet te jete, per kete, gjithnje i mbrojtur.

* Mendoj(leo) se cdo marredhenie nenkupton kete koncept-" Pranome keshtu sic jam, ndryshe sbehet gje. Cdo lloj marreveshje tjeter do te ishte mashtrim per te dy."

*Vlera ime qendron ne faktin qe une jam une. vlera jote ne ate qe je ti. Ka nnga ata qe luftojne te na konsiderojne te gjithe njelloj. Nese dorezohemi, nuk do te kemi surpriza, qeshje, krijimtari. dhe asnje kenge operistike te kenduar ne rruge..

* Te ndash idealen nga realja eshte pa dyshim nje beteje e pafundme - per te pare ne persosmerine tone nje element thelbesor te vete njerezve.. Kur qeshim me te metat e te tjereve, sjellim nder mend te mos marrim me shume seriozitet te metat tona  dhe pranojme mendimin qe te metat jane, sigurisht, pjese e natyres njerezore.

* Mjaft shpesh degjojme fjalen "te dua pavaresisht nga te metat e tua" Por do te ishte sigurisht me afer vetes te themi" te dua me gjithe te metat e tua"

Ps. diamaitia dhe hope31 faleminderit per ndiekjen e temes...

----------


## BaBa

filozofike i moth qenka po edhe Kopjac i math  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

Ballakumi.. Leo Buscaglia eshte nje nder shkrimtaret dhe studiues njekohesisht qe japin realitetin pa dorashka.. Mua per vete me pelqejne shume librat e tija.. Me pelqen menyra si ai analizon dhe shprehjet e filozofeve apo krijuesve dhe natyraliteti si i arrin ai ti zbertheje dhe te krijoje dicka te veten.. Gjithsesi.. cdo njeri ka mendimet e veta..

Zemrushja

----------


## Zemrushja

* Jeta jone prej te rrituri humbet cdo surprize, lirine e saj, dhe rritemi ne menyre serioze. Pastaj pyesim, se ku ka perfunduar defrimi. Ndoshta ka ikur bashke me perpjekjen e lehte dhe lojen e parrezikshme, qe dikur ishte natyra jone e dyte.

* Shpirti njerezor do te perpiqet ndaj cdo force qe ta ngaterroje me nje kategori tjeter, qofte rastesisht, qofte dhe vetem sa per bashkejetese. Eshte unikaliteti yne, identiteti individual qe e ben te mundur ekzistencen tone ketu dhe duhet te jete, per kete, gjithnje i mbrojtur.

* Nese ndihemi te pavlere nuk duhet te pushojme se kerkuari, sepse bota eshte thellesisht nje mister i mbrekullueshem. Nese jemi te vetmuar nuk duhet te presim te tjeret te vijne tek ne por te shkojme ne tek ata. Kujtoni se do te vdesim nga uria nese nuk e ushtrojme energjine e nevojshme per ta cuar ushqimin ne gojen tone.

* Vetem kur ndergjegjesohemi per vleren tone si qenie njerezore unikale, do fillojme te zhvillojme nje ndienje dinjiteti dhe respekti per vendin qe na perket ne jete. Gjithnje e me shume po behemi jonjerezore dhe detyrohemi te ndiejme faj per ndryshimet tona. Jemi gjithmone e me shume te bindur se na mungon aftesia per te perballuar jeten. Jane te pakte ata qe na nxisin te provojme dhe te rrezikojme. Rrallehere na thuhet sa te mbrekullueshem jemi, apo cvlera te fshehura kemi thelle brenda vetes sone dhe te na nxisin qe ti nxjerrim ato per te perballuar jeten.

* Mungesa e krenarise, ne kuptomin e sjelljes arrogante apo te mendjemadhesise, por me shume dinjiteti i shpresave te medha dhe vlerave, ne raport me veten tone, eshte nje shprehje e ndergjegjes se arsyeshme e vete botes.

----------


## Zemrushja

* Mendja njerezore eshte nje mbrekulli. Porsa asimilon nje ide te re apo nje koncept te ri, zgjerohet dhe nuk mund te kthehet me ne dimensionet e meparshme. Nuk ka kufi. Askush nuk ka mundur te gjeje potencialin me te madh qe ka. Pikerisht per kete kalojne gjithe jeten per te zbuluar mundesite e saj duke i zgjeruar ato. Femijet, me gjithe dliresine e tyre, nuk kane mesuar ende te kufizohen dhe perpiqen instiktivisht dhe tere gezim te mesojne. Pikerisht keshtu duhet te bejme edhe ne...

* Cdo dite eshte nje fillim i ri, nje jete e vogel ne vetvete. Shume luftojne per te jetuar deri ne kete cast dhe per te arritur ne kete periudhe. Rastet per t'u rritur, nje mundesi per te mesuar dicka te re:- jane gjerat qe ndodhin vetem njehere ne jete, dhe na perket ne te dime te perfitojme apo ti leme te na ikin..

* Te synosh te ardhmen, te shmangesh nga mundesite qe na rastisin, te kundershtosh te padiskutueshmen, te mbrosh nje ceshtje duke qendruar ne vend, ndersa gjithcka shkon perpara do te thote te humbasesh kontaktin me realitetin. Nese pranojme te rene me gezim dhe si nje mbrekulli, mund te drejtohemi me kenaqesite drejte cdo te nesermeje. Ne te shumten e rasteve do te jene femijet qe do te na udheheqin.

* Duhet te dime se ekzistojne gjera te pandryshueshme njerezore, si e verteta, bukuria, dashuria, te qeshurit dhe kaq shume aspekte komplekse dhe ne te njejten kohe pabesueshmerisht te thella te struktures sone, te cilat do te jene gjithnje te pazevendesueshme dhe eksluzivisht njerezore.

* Kush jep dashuri, si nepermjet nje dhurate vezulluese apo nje komplimenti te njerezishem , gjithnje falenderohet apo shperblehet me te njejtin shpirt. Ashtu si degjimi paraqet qellimin e artit te komunikimit, artin e pranimit me gezim, vleresimin dhe ndjeshmerine, prandaj dhe keto jane njelloj te rendesishme sa dhurimi, gjithmone dhe per te gjithe.

----------


## Zemrushja

* Heret a vone secili prej nesh do te bindet se ne raportet me te tjeret eshte e nevojshme te japim nga e jona, jo vetem kohen tone, por edhe perkushtimin e sinqerte.Iu mbyllim mjaft shpesh porten atyre qe kane nevoje per ne, duke iu perkushtuar vetes, duke perfunduar pastaj te rrime me ate qe eshte gjendja me ekonomike dhe me e lehte per te dhene: veten tone.

*Edhe pse eshte e veshtire te ndikosh individualishte per paqen dhe mirekuptimin ne bote, ketojane ceshtje qe i ndeshim ne shprehje te vecuara te dashurise dhe miresjelljes, kudo qe ndodhemi. Nje nga shpresat tona mete medha vazhdon te qendroje tek individi: tek sjelljet e vogla te mira qe secili prej nesh ben, gezimin qemund te perhapim, veprimet qe bejme pa pritur asnje shperblim, veprimet qe bejne castet e ushqimit dhe kohen qe i perkushtojme ndihmes per te tjeret.

* Frika jone do te behej me  e perkulshme po te mesonim ta zgjeronim perkufizimin e familjes dhe te kuptojme se te gjithe jemi ne te njejten anije. Kemi nevoje per njeri tjetrin. Duket se frika eshte semundja me e perhapur e shekullit te njezete. Ndoshta duke u bere me te afert, deri ne fund te ketij shekulli do te mesojme se nje interes i sinqerte per te tjeret mund te jete vet ilaci..

* Jam i sinqerte se nuk ekziston gezim me i madh ne jete, se ajo kur ia arrijme te fitojme mbi dobesite tona. Te gjithe e njohim gezimin e madh te fitores dhe dhimbjen e humbjes. Duket sikur njera perjashton tjetren. Megjithate, me shprese, dinjitet, pak cmenduri dhe besim ne veten tone, mund te bejme hapa te medha drejt realizimit te idealeve tona. Deshtimi me i madh eshte te mos tentojme. Shume prej nesh kane hequr dore, pikerisht atehere kur do te kishte mjaftuar dhe pak durim. dhe me shume kembengulje per t'ia arritur qellimit. Shpesh, pikerisht kur duket se cdo gje p shkon drejt deshtimit, pikerisht atehere mberrin fitorja.

vijon....

----------


## Zemrushja

* Jam i sinqerte se nuk ekziston gezim me i madh ne jete, se ajo kur ia arrijme te fitojme mbi dobesite tona. Te gjithe e njohim gezimin e madh te fitores dhe dhimbjes e humbjes. duket sikur njera perjashton tjetren. Megjithate, me shprese, dinjitet, pak cmenduri dhe besim ne veten tone, mund te bejme hapa te medha drejt realizimit te idealeve tona. Deshtimi me i madh eshte te mos tentojme. Shume prej nesh kane hequr dore, pikerisht atehere kur do te kishte mjaftuar dhe pak durim dhe me shume kembengulje per tia arritur qellimit. Shpesh, pikerisht kur duket se cdo gje po shkon drejt deshtimit, pikerisht atehere mberrin fitorja.

* Eshte mekat qe shpesh presim qe vetmia te na mbyte perpara se te fillojme te kuptojme kompleksitetin nga na vjen. Nga ana tjeter, eshte e kuptueshme, meqenese qe ne femijeri na kane mesuar t'i shmangemi vetmise, si te qe nje sjellje antisociale. Jeta jone e femijerise pershkohet nga shume detyrime shoqerore dhe te programuara. Na nxisin te shkojme ne cirk, te marrim pjese ne skuadra, kurse etj. Kaq te shoqeruar jemi, saqe kur gjendemi vetem, ne momentet e lira, per shume nga ne eshte nje pervoje dermuese.

* Secili prej nesh ka nevoje per nje bote te veten, te vecuar nga cdo gje, larg te tjereve, ku te mundemi te terhiqemi plotesisht dhe te refletkojme per te gjetur serisht kontaktin me shpirtin tone. 

* Per te fituar mbi vetmine secili prej nesh duhet te marre pergjegjshmerine e shenjte qe te behet nje individ i kompletuar dhe, mbi te gjitha te vetevendose pa perfshire te tjeret ne kete proces. 

*Frika jone do te behej me e perkulshme po te mesonim ta zgjeronim perkufizimin e familjes dhe te kuptojme se te gjithe jemi ne te njejten anije. Kemi nevoje per njeri tjetrin. Duket se frika eshte semundja me e perhapur e shekullit xx. Ndoshta duke u bere me te afert, deri ne fund te ketij shekulli do te mesojme se nje interes i sinqerte per te tjeret mund te jete ilac. 

* Jeta ne te vertet eshte e thjeshte. Jemi ne qe e bejme te komplikuar.

* Me ne fund mund te pranojme se grate jane te mencura, krijuese dhe te afta sa dhe burrat. U bindem tiu njohim atyre se dhe ato kane te drejte te dalin, te japin kontributin sipas kapacitetit qe ato kane, qe deshirojne lirine e tyre, nuk kane pse te kufizohen e ndryshen. 

* Edhe per burrat kane ndryshuar gjerat. Kane zbuluar me ne fund sa mire eshte te kene nje grua te afte, te sigurte dhe interesante qe te mbuloje paaftesine e tyre. Po zbulojne nje kenaqesi te re duke ndare plotesisht pergjegjesite ne detyrat shoqerore, ekonomike dhe psikologjike, ne shtepi dhe ne familje. Kane kuptuar per shembull, se duke ndare detyrat si burre e grua, jane te lire per caste me prodhuese, te mbrekullueshme dhe personale. 

*Te njohesh vetveten eshte nje pune qe meriton lavderim. Por nuk eshte e domosdoshme qe te siklterisesh per kete te gjithe dhe gjithcka. ..... Nuk ka humbje me te keqe per te gjithe ne, se nje jete qe nuk e jetojme... Por duhet te kemi parasysh, perpara se te nisemi "per te rifilluar jeten " se edhe filozofite e bukura te kerkimit te vetvetes na mesojne se kjo deshire ndricuese, mund te na vije dhe duke gatuar brume per buke, duke kultivuar kopshtin apo duke degjuar nje pjese muzikore.. ( behet fjale per disa studiues qe braktisnin shpite e tyre.. te afermit dhe gjithcka .. per te kerkuar "vetveten dhe unin e tyre..")

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Të dashurosh sipas Leo Buscaglia-s*

17 Korrik 2013 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

    Ndoshta vetëm një njeri në planet kishte privilegjin t’u përgjigjej të gjitha pyetjeve të jetës për dashurinë dhe ky ishte Felice Leonardo Buscaglia

Dr. Dashuria

Të dashurosh sipas Leo Buscaglia-s

Ivana Dervishi

Të thuash që Leo ishte një profesor, nuk i je afruar aspak qenies së tij. Ai ishte më shumë se aq. Leo ishte mentor, eksplorues, nxënës dhe gjahtar i palodhur i ndjenjës më të mrekullueshme në univers: dashurisë.

Fjalët dhe vetë jeta e tij, ishin leksioni ideal që kushdo duhej të mësonte. Ai nuk jepte shembuj, sepse prej kohësh kishte vendosur të ishte shembulli. Thëniet e tij zbutën zemrën e Amerikës së viteve ’80, të lodhur dhe me shumë pak dëshirë për të qenë humane.

Leo Buscaglia ishte i vetmi njeri që hapi në universitetin ku jepte mësim, klasën e leksioneve të dashurisë. Kur e pyesnin nëse kjo kishte të bënte me mësime mbi seksin, ai përgjigjej se dashuria ishte shumë më e thellë se aq.

Ai kishte të tjera qëllime për nxënësit e tij, teksa i ftonte ata të ‘luanin’ në shtëpinë e tij me gjethet e rëna në rrugë, që askush nuk i përfillte. Leo ishte njeriu që do t’u mësonte atyre si të dashuronin, si të falnin dhe si të ishin vëllezërit, shokët, partnerët dhe prindërit idealë.

“E fillova kursin e dashurisë, për shkak të një prej studenteve të mia më të talentuara, që u vetëvra. Ajo nuk shfaqi asnjë shenjë të dëshpërimit të saj. Pastaj një ditë krejt papritur u largua nga kjo jetë. E pyeta veten, ‘për çfarë na duhen të gjitha këto mësime, të dish të shkruash dhe të lexosh, kur askush nuk na mëson vlerën e jetës, cilësitë tona unike dhe dinjitetin personal?’ Kështu vendosa të filloj kursin e dashurisë duke mos dhënë mësim me plot kuptimin e fjalës, por duke i ndihmuar nxënësit të zbulojnë magjinë e tyre.”

Të duash diçka për Leo Buscaglia-n nënkupton të rrezikosh që ta jetosh jetën në çdo aspekt, deri në përmbushje të plotë. Të jetosh në një shtëpi me dyer dhe dritare të hapura, pa pasur frikën e pluhurit të urrejtjes, apo mësymjes në zemrën tonë prej kundërshtarëve që duan të na shkatërrojnë.


Të dashurosh, domethënë të rrezikosh të mos të ta kthejnë dashurinë. Të shpresosh nënkupton të rrezikosh të vuash. Të përpiqesh është të rrezikosh dështimin, por rreziqet duhen marrë përsipër, sepse rreziku më i madh në jetë është të mos rrezikosh.

Sipas tij, ne e marrim dashurinë për të mirëqenë. Mendojmë se jemi të dashurit perfektë dhe se duhet thjesht të presim që dashuria jonë të rritet siç bëjnë lulet në pranverë. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë.

Dashuria nuk rritet, nëse ne nuk rritemi. Gjithçka kërkon durim, dituri, eksperiencë, vendosmëri dhe optimizëm. Dashuria është gjithnjë në ndryshim, nëse jemi të vetëdijshëm dhe ndryshojmë së bashku me të, atëherë ajo do të bëhet shpëtimtarja jonë.

Thelbi i dashurisë është të dalësh nga vetja dhe të depërtosh te të tjerët. Kur ndalojmë së shqetësuari për të drejtat, ndjenjat, lumturinë e sigurinë tonë dhe fillojmë të shqetësohemi për të drejtat, ndjenjat, lumturinë dhe sigurinë e të tjerëve, atëherë do të gjejmë fuqinë e vërtetë të dashurisë.

“Unë nuk besoj te dashuritë e pakushtëzuara, u thoshte ai studentëve. Në fakt, mendoj se ato janë shumë të papjekura. Dashuria ime ka pasur vetëm një kusht, që nëse unë të mbaj larg nga vetja, të pengoj rritjen dhe realizimin e potencialeve të tua, atëherë duhet të tërhiqem mënjanë.”

Mos bëni dashuri me një trup, bëni dashuri me një person, këshillonte Leo. Ai u lutej ndjekësve të tij të mos e linin dashurinë t’u ikte, sepse nëse kjo ndodhte, atëherë atyre u kishte rrëshqitur prej duarve jeta.

Të dashurosh, sipas Leos, nënkupton t’i lësh njerëzit që të gabojnë, të mos drejtosh nëpërmjet këshillave jetën e tyre, t’i lësh të marrin vendimet e tyre, të rrëzohen dhe të mësojnë.

Të duash dikë, nënkupton të jesh aty kur ai të rrëzohet, t’i japësh dorën për ta ngritur, pa e kritikuar, vetëm duke i dhënë dashurinë dhe sigurinë, që të gjejë rrugën e tij.

Leo nuk mendonte se dashuria është një autostradë, që të gjithë mund ta marrin sipas rregullave të caktuara. Ai e perceptonte dashurinë si shtegun e fshehtë të secilit.

Nëse jeni në kërkim të ndryshimit të botës, atëherë duhet ta dini fuqinë e vërtetë të një prekjeje, një buzëqeshjeje, një fjale të mirë, të një veshi që dëgjon, të një komplimenti të sinqertë apo të një gjesti dashamirësie, ju duhet ta dini se janë këto elementet që e ndryshojnë jetën dhe botën.

Nëse kërkoni të shpëtoni dikë nga çmenduria dhe vetmia, mbillni në zemrën e tij farën e dashurisë, tregojini se çfarë domethënë të jesh pjesë e një bote të mbushur me mirëkuptim, falje dhe përkujdesje.

Leo Buscaglia dëshiroi t’u linte lexuesve të tij një mesazh të fortë, ai tha: “Kam mësuar se dashuria është forca më e fuqishme që zotërojmë. Kur veprojmë nën magjinë e dashurisë së vërtetë, kemi fuqinë për të performuar mrekulli.”

Mos e humbisni dashurinë. Ajo është një dhuratë e mrekullueshme që na është dhënë kur lindëm. Është e frikshme të mendosh se ka nga ata njerëz që nuk e hapin këtë dhuratë. Hapeni dhuratën, griseni nga padurimi ambalazhin. Brenda saj ka dashuri, magji, gëzim, dhimbje dhe lot, por mos hezitoni, është dhurata juaj, që ju bën të jeni njerëzorë. 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...o-buscaglia-s/

----------

